# American Idol "Episode #532A" Results 5/17/06 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well I think it's probably Elliott that goes home but it really could be Katharine as well. She has been my favorite for a long time so I hope she makes the finals!


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe this will be the night dialidol gets it really wrong, and Taylor will go home, but I doubt it.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

HomieG said:


> Maybe this will be the night dialidol gets it really wrong, and Taylor will go home, but I doubt it.


we can only hope.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> we can only hope.


Ok, after what I just heard, the song Elliott cut for the album, he needs to go.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I don't think Taylor is going home. Maybe Elliot, maybe Katherine. I hope Elliot goes home! 

T


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Elliot goes home! 

I wonder how real those percentages were... how many votes were thrown away??

T


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Elliott goes home and wow was the results close!!! each got a 33% of the vote.


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

It couldn't have been any closer.

< 1% diff from 1 to 3

Wow.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I like this result, I think it'll work out in Taylor's favor to go agaibst Kat next week.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Thanks to ABC for having a break in Lost in time for the result!!!


----------



## henchman67 (Oct 7, 2005)

Why do I continue to watch??? Katherine doesn't deserve to be there....she's just another pretty face with a nice [email protected]$....GO TAYLOR!!!!!


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

bluetex said:


> It couldn't have been any closer.
> 
> < 1% diff from 1 to 3
> 
> Wow.


Yeah, that was CRAZY! That's probably not even statistically different!


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

:up: :up: :up: For Elliott. What a great guy. Good luck!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

----> "oh noooooooossssss!" 



forsaken by the troll patrol...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

When it was revealed Elliott was going home, the cameras cut to Paula crying hysterically, but I was surprised that it was Simon who was the first to stand up and clap for Elliott. 

But why didn't the judges get a chance to say something to Elliott at the end? They always seemed to think highly of Elliott, so I find it odd they didn't get an opportunity to either wish Elliott well or even offer some kind of platitude about not giving up.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

drew2k, you are right. Hmmm, odd indeed.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

bluetex said:


> It couldn't have been any closer.
> 
> < 1% diff from 1 to 3
> 
> Wow.


hey guys....you really get sucked into this or just not too sure how math works?....what do you think is 1% of 50 million? That is a ton of votes. Percentages when you are talking a huge whole can be small and still be a large number....cmon!


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

For me, the closeness of the vote just proves the whole thing to be a farce. It just says that the lines were constantly registering votes until they were stopped and whoever managed to get one or two more at the end stays.

It just says there's not enough lines to vote on and who stays in is a lottery. How else do you explain Elliott and Kat staying in over Chris?


This show has lost its edge. None of the remaining three (two) have shown any omprovement through the final rounds like others have in the past. Next week will be a lottery too and let's face it, if Katharine wins, it'll be a travesty!


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

henchman67 said:


> Why do I continue to watch??? Katherine doesn't deserve to be there....she's just another pretty face with a nice [email protected]$....GO TAYLOR!!!!!


Ridiculous.

With all due respect to Taylor, he's out of his league in a matchup with Katherine. The only reason he *may* win is because viewers, not record industry professionals, get to vote.

I'm a gay guy...could care less about her looks....she IS talented and vocally gifted...and oh yeah, she's beautiful.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

ThomasDrew said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> With all due respect to Taylor, he's out of his league in a matchup with Katherine. The only reason he *may* win is because viewers, not record industry professionals, get to vote.
> 
> I'm a gay guy...could care less about her looks....she IS talented and vocally gifted...and oh yeah, she's beautiful.


I'm not gay and share the same sentiment! Go home, Taylor...you are overmatched!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

drew2k said:


> When it was revealed Elliott was going home, the cameras cut to Paula crying hysterically, but I was surprised that it was Simon who was the first to stand up and clap for Elliott.
> 
> But why didn't the judges get a chance to say something to Elliott at the end? They always seemed to think highly of Elliott, so I find it odd they didn't get an opportunity to either wish Elliott well or even offer some kind of platitude about not giving up.


Here is what it would have been.

Randy: "Yo dawg! You can blow!"

Paula: too busy blubbering in a drug and alcohol cocktail induced stupor...we'll get back to her.

Simon: "Elliot, you're a nice guy and a gentlemen. You did your mum proud. Good luck to you."

Paula: "sob...you...sob...are..sob...my..sob...Idol!..sob...I..sob...love..sob...you..sob...and..sob...so..sob...glad..sob...to..sob...be..sob...art..sob...of..sob...your..sob...Journey!..sob.....sob.....sob.....sob.....sob.....sob.....sob.....sob.....sob.....sob.....sob.....sob.....sob..."


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Two words: Todd Bridges.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Here is what it would have been.
> 
> Randy: "Yo dawg! You can blow!"
> 
> ...


Just ... tooo .... funnny!

Your avatar I mean. 

No, your post was pretty good too!


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

I actually felt a little sorry for Katherine while watching the "back home" montages.

Taylor and Elliott were treated like royalty. Police escorts; Keys to the City; mob crowds everywhere.

Katherine? Cue the crickets. Granted - she lives in Hollywood and I am sure people aren't fazed by celebrity sightings but that had to hurt a little to see the kind of embrace those guys received from there areas compared to hers.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I liked Taylor's performance tonight. His movement over to the other contestants and then inviting them over to share the stage really looked like it was spontaneous and not planned. Even his tape of him going home seemed more professional and articulate.

I think he will make the best representative of the show out of the three left.

You can't help feeling for Elliot as he always shows so much emotion.

I thought they handled the whole thing in a very classy way (although I could have done without the presentation to Clive Davis - he gets way too much credit).


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

IndyTom said:


> I actually felt a little sorry for Katherine while watching the "back home" montages.
> 
> Taylor and Elliott were treated like royalty. Police escorts; Keys to the City; mob crowds everywhere.
> 
> Katherine? Cue the crickets. Granted - she lives in Hollywood and I am sure people aren't fazed by celebrity sightings but that had to hurt a little to see the kind of embrace those guys received from there areas compared to hers.


Yeah but just think of those lucky high school guys who got to hug her and feel the actually presence of the McBoobs! Good for them! Heroes one and all!


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

IndyTom said:


> I actually felt a little sorry for Katherine while watching the "back home" montages.
> 
> Taylor and Elliott were treated like royalty. Police escorts; Keys to the City; mob crowds everywhere.
> 
> Katherine? Cue the crickets. Granted - she lives in Hollywood and I am sure people aren't fazed by celebrity sightings but that had to hurt a little to see the kind of embrace those guys received from there areas compared to hers.


I agree, it was kinda sad. I'm glad Elliot had that experience before he got booted!


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

figaro, that avatar kills... LOL!!!111!!!1!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Woo Hoo! I skipped over Elliot's homecoming - what bridge does he live under? (I kid! I kid!)

Quick number crunching in Excel, assuming exactly 50,000,000 votes counted:

1st place: 16,840,000 
2nd place: 16,630,000 (210,000 fewer votes than 1st)
3rd place: 16,530,000 (100,000 fewer votes than 2nd)

So Elliot had 100,000 fewer votes than 2nd place (Katharine, if dialidol.com has the order of the contestants correct). That's more people than can fit into LSU's stadium for a football game. (But 100,000 is also only .002% of the total vote - assuming exactly 50,000,000 votes).


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

IndyTom said:


> I actually felt a little sorry for Katherine while watching the "back home" montages.
> 
> Taylor and Elliott were treated like royalty. Police escorts; Keys to the City; mob crowds everywhere.
> 
> Katherine? Cue the crickets. Granted - she lives in Hollywood and I am sure people aren't fazed by celebrity sightings but that had to hurt a little to see the kind of embrace those guys received from there areas compared to hers.


Living in a large City has alot to do with it and Hollywood to boot. Elliot and Taylor are probably the biggest things to come out of their areas or at least it isn't an every day occurance. Yeah, Kat is not making the front page of the newspaper in Hollywood. I told my wife to shoot me if an idol ever comes out of our town and I attend some cheese-fest like that


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

darthrsg said:


> figaro, that avatar kills... LOL!!!111!!!1!


Well I got if via BrettStah's posting of it and by using bgreen5's avatarget.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Guindalf said:


> For me, the closeness of the vote just proves the whole thing to be a farce. It just says that the lines were constantly registering votes until they were stopped and whoever managed to get one or two more at the end stays.


Yep, the same thing happened for the Clay/Ruben finale. The lines are overwhelmed and ring up as many votes as they can handle while many many people get busy signals. The few times I've tried to get through this season, all I've gotten are busy signals...


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> Quick number crunching in Excel, assuming exactly 50,000,000 votes counted:
> 
> 1st place: 16,840,000
> 2nd place: 16,630,000 (210,000 fewer votes than 1st)
> ...


A Microsoft product to do a math problem? I just go to start -> Programs -> Accessories -> Calculator 

Thanks for the figures tho. It puts it in better perspective


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I like the idea of a modified voting system... maybe 5 per phone line would work. It sure would have meant less time for me last night pressing redial for Katharine.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

IndyTom said:


> I actually felt a little sorry for Katherine while watching the "back home" montages.
> 
> Taylor and Elliott were treated like royalty. Police escorts; Keys to the City; mob crowds everywhere.
> 
> Katherine? Cue the crickets. Granted - she lives in Hollywood and I am sure people aren't fazed by celebrity sightings but that had to hurt a little to see the kind of embrace those guys received from there areas compared to hers.


The shots of Richmond were a little misleading. I live ON the parade route that he took and less than 2 miles from the R-Braves stadium that was shown on the show tonight.

For starters, Richmond, Virginia is a small (medium at best), sleepy southern city. This is a big deal....for Richmonders. I bet there are more (legitimately) famous people within 10 miles of Katherine's high school or home address than there are in the entire state of Virginia.

We occasionally get a movie shoot here. A few US presidents are buried here....our most recent claim to fame was a young college girl who's death was a mystery for a few months (Taylor Behl). We have a high crime rate (per capita).

Secondly, many of those folks were going to see a minor league ballgame. Even if you take the Elliott factor out of it, there would still be a few thousand people there anyway. Toss in a local hometown boy who is appearing on perhaps the most popular television show EVER....Poof! There's your sellout crowd.

Announced audience for his lunchtime performance at the James Center was 4,000...on a workday, in the middle of the city, next to government offices. Remember, this IS the state's capital.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Chunky said:


> Living in a large City has alot to do with it and Hollywood to boot. Elliot and Taylor are probably the biggest things to come out of their areas or at least it isn't an every day occurance. Yeah, Kat is not making the front page of the newspaper in Hollywood. I told my wife to shoot me if an idol ever comes out of our town and I attend some cheese-fest like that


Taylor's town maybe. But I'd venture to say that the Dave Matthews Band has gotten pretty big.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

MacThor said:


> Taylor's town maybe. But I'd venture to say that the Dave Matthews Band has gotten pretty big.


So big that they will literally crap on the little guy!


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

MacThor said:


> Taylor's town maybe. But I'd venture to say that the Dave Matthews Band has gotten pretty big.


Charlottesville is not Richmond. Jason Mraz, Bruce Hornsby and DMB....yes, all from Virginia, but definitely NOT Richmond.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

<sigh> Technicality - DMB played at the Flood Zone in Richmond every Wednesday night for two years - just as often as they played C'ville. Enough that Richmond can claim them as a local band. Heck they played my fraternity lodge at UR. And in places rated, C'ville is considered part of the Richmond metro area.

Mraz is from Richmond. So was Pat Benatar. Warren Beatty. Arthur Ashe.

And never forget.....GWAR.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

ThomasDrew said:


> We occasionally get a movie shoot here. A few US presidents are buried here....our most recent claim to fame was a young college girl who's death was a mystery for a few months (Taylor Behl). We have a high crime rate (per capita).


Just to clarify, the City of Richmond has a high crime rate, but not the State of Virginia overall. There are quite a few sports stars that come from here (i.e. Michael Vick, Alan Iverson (ugh), Bruce Smith, Ricky Rudd, etc.) but not as many actors and singers.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

IndyTom said:


> Two words: Todd Bridges.


"What'chu talkin' bout, IndyTom??"


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Chapper1 said:


> "What'chu talkin' bout, IndyTom??"


If I were ever given the chance to guess 1000 actors who would be in the audience for AI, he would not have been on the list.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

IndyTom said:


> I actually felt a little sorry for Katherine while watching the "back home" montages.
> 
> Taylor and Elliott were treated like royalty. Police escorts; Keys to the City; mob crowds everywhere.
> 
> Katherine? Cue the crickets. Granted - she lives in Hollywood and I am sure people aren't fazed by celebrity sightings but that had to hurt a little to see the kind of embrace those guys received from there areas compared to hers.


You may find this hard to believe, but people in the South seem to have a lot of free time on their hands. If I lived in the middle of nowhere and someone from TV was in town, I might take the day off from work and check it out. If I live in Los Angeles and someone from a TV show is in town-I've got better things to do. Did you SEE the people that turned out to see Elliott?


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't consider Richmond to be 'The South'. 

Hell I live in Memphis and I don't really consider THAT to be The South.

When you get to Alabama though.. now you're in The South. 'bama chicks Rock!

Roll Tide!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I have to say this-Elliott was a much more gracious and classy contestant than Chris when he was voted off. Chris was "shocked" and said it "didn't make sense logically". What a dick!


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

IndyTom said:


> I actually felt a little sorry for Katherine while watching the "back home" montages.
> 
> Taylor and Elliott were treated like royalty. Police escorts; Keys to the City; mob crowds everywhere.
> 
> Katherine? Cue the crickets. Granted - she lives in Hollywood and I am sure people aren't fazed by celebrity sightings but that had to hurt a little to see the kind of embrace those guys received from there areas compared to hers.


Until she realized that in order to get a reception like that she would have to live in a place like Alabama or Virginia.......


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> If I live in Los Angeles and someone from a TV show is in town-I've got better things to do.


Not to mention that someone from a TV show is in LA all the time. 

As soon as they started showing the "homecoming" clip with Taylor, I began worrying about what Katherine's would look like... I figured it might be embarrassing, so I didn't even watch anything after that, up until Clive Davis walked in and talked for what seemed like an eternity. YEAH WE GET IT, HE'S GREAT...

The right person was sent home.

I was surprised how much better Elliott looked at the first audition. Short hair and less beard suits him. I wish him a good career.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

ThomasDrew said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> With all due respect to Taylor, he's out of his league in a matchup with Katherine.


You are right. Taylor is a Major leaguer and Katherine is a Minor Leaguer. Not really, I'm being sarcastic. I just think that Taylor is a much better singer and entertainer.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Uncle Briggs said:


> You are right. Taylor is a Major leaguer and Katherine is a Minor Leaguer. Not really, I'm being sarcastic. I just think that Taylor is a much better singer and entertainer.


That's like saying Carrottop is a better comedian than George Carlin. I'm sure Carrottop makes a ton of scratch and has devoted fans-but that's not indicative of his talent. I'm sure there are tons of John Q. Publics who love Carrottop and Taylor. There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Todd said:


> Just to clarify, the City of Richmond has a high crime rate, but not the State of Virginia overall. There are quite a few sports stars that come from here (i.e. Michael Vick, Alan Iverson (ugh), Bruce Smith, Ricky Rudd, etc.) but not as many actors and singers.


I worked at the corporate headquarters of Circuit City in Richmond for a time. I met a lot of nice people. I liked the town.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

ThomasDrew said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> With all due respect to Taylor, he's out of his league in a matchup with Katherine. The only reason he *may* win is because viewers, not record industry professionals, get to vote.
> 
> I'm a gay guy...could care less about her looks....she IS talented and vocally gifted...and oh yeah, she's beautiful.


 I rarely agree with a post completely, but this is exactly my opinion as well.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

Uncle Briggs said:


> You are right. Taylor is a Major leaguer and Katherine is a Minor Leaguer. Not really, I'm being sarcastic. I just think that Taylor is a much better singer and entertainer.


_
Much_ better singer? Wow.

Hey, I like Taylor. Seems like a great guy, and I truly hope he goes on to a great career....Good singer? Sure. Entertaining? Absolutely....but technically, a better, and more talented vocalist than Katherine McPhee?

No way. No chance. Not today, not ever.

Even the most ardent Taylor fans I know concede that McPhee is the technically superior *vocalist*.

Do I possess the musical education or training to prove this? No, but I have asked people who *do* have a music/artistic background. Many of them prefer Taylor (for a variety of reasons) but sheer vocal ability is NOT one of them.


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

ThomasDrew said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> With all due respect to Taylor, he's out of his league in a matchup with Katherine. The only reason he *may* win is because viewers, not record industry professionals, get to vote.
> 
> I'm a gay guy...could care less about her looks....she IS talented and vocally gifted...and oh yeah, she's beautiful.


I'm a Gay Guy as well but I happen to think that Katherine is one big BORING Performer.

Her looks have many people deluded IMHO.


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

IndyTom said:


> I actually felt a little sorry for Katherine while watching the "back home" montages.
> 
> Taylor and Elliott were treated like royalty. Police escorts; Keys to the City; mob crowds everywhere.
> 
> Katherine? Cue the crickets. Granted - she lives in Hollywood and I am sure people aren't fazed by celebrity sightings but that had to hurt a little to see the kind of embrace those guys received from there areas compared to hers.


Los Angelenos are just not enthralled by American Idol in the way that people are in the heartland.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

berfy said:


> I'm a Gay Guy as well but I happen to think that Katherine is one big BORING Performer.
> 
> Her looks have many people deluded IMHO.


Boring performer I can accept.....I disagree with it, but I accept it.

To say that she can't sing...well, that's just absurd.

The comments about her looks irritate me as well. It's as if people hold the fact that she's a beautiful woman _against_ her....that it in some way diminishes her talents


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

ThomasDrew said:


> _
> Much_ better singer? Wow.
> 
> Hey, I like Taylor. Seems like a great guy, and I truly hope he goes on to a great career....Good singer? Sure. Entertaining? Absolutely....but technically, a better, and more talented vocalist than Katherine McPhee?
> ...


Katherine may be the better singer, but Taylor is easily the more talented PERFORMER.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

ThomasDrew said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> With all due respect to Taylor, he's out of his league in a matchup with Katherine. The only reason he *may* win is because viewers, not record industry professionals, get to vote.
> 
> I'm a gay guy...could care less about her looks....she IS talented and vocally gifted...and oh yeah, she's beautiful.


You are missing the big picture. Record industry professionals don't buy CD's - the viewers do. The execs will be salivating for the winner - whomever it is.

Clive made that point quite clear. Every Idol has sold millions. This year will be no different - regardless of who wins.


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

Well... according to CLIVE.....CDs/albums don't sell... only "units" do.  He's been 100% corrupted by the business of seperating people from their money--same reason Vegas chages your cash into chips ( really called Cheques I think in "vegas biz speak"). No doubt he's been successful at it as well--so props are due. and yep, Idol is a HUGE moneymaker. 

Speaking of vegas.... I haven't looked.. any "official" odds posted yet? I'll wager from time to time on various things... I think I'd wager on Taylor this time. I'm guessing prolly -125 or -130 on the money line. call it 6-5 or maybe 7-5 for odds. Many of Elliot's voters should go to Kat IMO, just based loosely on singing styles, but the south "Soul Patrol" will be out in force against some "Hollywood" chick.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Well - I am disappointed but not surprised by the results. I have been an Elliot fan from the start.

As for the final? I just can't stand Katherine, so my vote goes for Taylor.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Chunky said:


> A Microsoft product to do a math problem? I just go to start -> Programs -> Accessories -> Calculator
> 
> Thanks for the figures tho. It puts it in better perspective


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that calculator a Microsoft product too? 

Go Taylor


----------



## sixseven (Jan 6, 2005)

Did someone shout something at Clive while he was talking? I was watching in real time (yuck) and couldn't go back and double check. It sounded like someone said bu11$h1+ when he was talking about Fantasia. (or maybe it was Carrie)


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I think they are both talented, but I want Taylor to win. I just like his style of music more, that's all.

It was nice to see Taylor performing with a guitar. And did any of the other closet Soul Patrol members notice that he was playing *Soul Thing* from his CD *Under the Radar*? That was awesome!

When Taylor invited McBoobies and Elliot over to the floor when he was singing, it seemed like Elliot was in the back while the others were more up front. I told my wife that this was foreshadowing the results.........


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

berfy said:


> I'm a Gay Guy as well but I happen to think that Katherine is one big BORING Performer.
> 
> Her looks have many people deluded IMHO.


Oh you are just mad that she sang Judy's signature song.


----------



## KalaPela (Dec 16, 2002)

Chunky said:


> Living in a large City has alot to do with it and Hollywood to boot. Elliot and Taylor are probably the biggest things to come out of their areas or at least it isn't an every day occurance. Yeah, Kat is not making the front page of the newspaper in Hollywood. I told my wife to shoot me if an idol ever comes out of our town and I attend some cheese-fest like that


For the record, Taylor is just one of many American Idol contestants to come from Birmingham....Ruben, Bo, and Diana DeGarmo are all Birmingham products.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

KalaPela said:


> For the record, Taylor is just one of many American Idol contestants to come from Birmingham....Ruben, Bo, and Diana DeGarmo are all Birmingham products.


Wow! That's a lot of blame for one area to take.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> Woo Hoo! I skipped over Elliot's homecoming - what bridge does he live under? (I kid! I kid!)
> 
> Quick number crunching in Excel, assuming exactly 50,000,000 votes counted:
> 
> ...


The point isn't that it was ohmygodsoclosecanyoubelieveit, but that it was close enough that people getting busy signals could be a determining factor. IOW, that the results might have been different, if everyone who tried to get through had gotten through. Yeah, 100,000 votes is a lot of people, but I think busy signals still could be a factor.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Aren't busy signals going to be a problem for all of them?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Guindalf said:


> Thanks to ABC for having a break in Lost in time for the result!!!


you need to get yourself one of those newfangled tivo things



Figaro said:


> Here is what it would have been.
> 
> Randy: "Yo dawg! You can blow!"
> 
> "


if you didn't see it, try to catch last weeks madtv again..they did a decent job of cloning Randy except for his weight



IndyTom said:


> I actually felt a little sorry for Katherine while watching the "back home" montages.
> 
> Taylor and Elliott were treated like royalty. Police escorts; Keys to the City; mob crowds everywhere.
> 
> Katherine? Cue the crickets. Granted - she lives in Hollywood and I am sure people aren't fazed by celebrity sightings but that had to hurt a little to see the kind of embrace those guys received from there areas compared to hers.


I agree...she was ripped off. The close party should have been the easiest to setup to impress! Even her detractors have to see she wasn't shown the same level of grandeur. She did also let it be known that even though she didnt have thousands of people waiting for her (like the shopping malls and rooftops), she was happy...but i dont think she was. If she didn't know how big the other crowds were for them, and saw it for the 1st time last night, i can understand how she'd be upset. Couldnt arnie make an appearance for goodness sakes?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

spikedavis said:


> You may find this hard to believe, but people in the South seem to have a lot of free time on their hands. If I lived in the middle of nowhere and someone from TV was in town, I might take the day off from work and check it out. If I live in Los Angeles and someone from a TV show is in town-I've got better things to do. Did you SEE the people that turned out to see Elliott?


<light rant>
This thread has a big red state/blue state vibe going on today, and it's not very endearing. There's a big anti-south, anti-heartland feeling, and it's hard to fathom since everyone in here watches the darn show. How can anybody feel superior to the other stupid people who watch the show? Just because I wouldn't feel the need to go to a rally downtown for the local AI boy come home, doesn't give me the right to make those who do seem pathetic and loserish. <light rant off>

My wife is from Birmingham and was very excited to see local landmarks filled with Taylor fans. She doesn't get back there very often so it fun to see for her. And it's always great to see the idols get to experience some hometown love. Though I was sad to see Elliot go, I was very happy he made it to this stage in the first place, so he could enjoy the trip home.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

henchman67 said:


> Why do I continue to watch??? Katherine doesn't deserve to be there....she's just another pretty face with a nice [email protected]$....GO TAYLOR!!!!!


Oh man, my e-mail got bounced.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I wish the title of the show were North American Idol. There are a lot of talented musicians in canada, particularly quebec, these days.

I am somewhat surprised by the margin. I thought taylor was well ahead. Maybe the fact that he says soul patrol every time he breathes or blinks is turning fans off.

Paula should be happy. Now that elliot didn't win, he's more likely to remain her sex slave. Don't mourn your lover's failure, paula, mourn your new lifetime lover!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I wish the title of the show were North American Idol. There are a lot of talented musicians in canada, particularly quebec, these days.
> 
> I am somewhat surprised by the margin. I thought taylor was well ahead. Maybe the fact that he says soul patrol every time he breathes or blinks is turning fans off.
> 
> Paula should be happy. Now that elliot didn't win, he's more likely to remain her sex slave. Don't mourn your lover's failure, paula, mourn your new lifetime lover!


Isn't there a Canadian Idol show or the singing Mounties, or something like that?

I am mourning the fact that this puts Nanny McJugs that much farther away from posing for Playboy. You see the way she was hopping around at her old high school? Man I bet a lot of kittens were killed that afternoon and evening.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

billypritchard said:


> <light rant>
> This thread has a big red state/blue state vibe going on today, and it's not very endearing. There's a big anti-south, anti-heartland feeling, and it's hard to fathom since everyone in here watches the darn show.


What in the world does politics have to do with this? I'm very antipolitical and until someone this year pointed out what red/blue even mean, i had no idea...yes, i'm that apolitical and proud of it.  (ok i confess, west wing also gave me a hint during the election) Anyway, while i've not digested every word on this thread, the scanning i did simply doesn't appear to be politically motivated in any way at all. And I'm pretty good at noticing when someone is trying to get a political message across because i notice it more and more on my tv shows these days and it's really annoying.

My point is, you may be looking for some sort of division that doesnt exist per your red/blue post and I dont believe that people on here are that devisive and anti south. I do believe that if you could objectively measure the 'love' that the boys received, it's much greater than the love kat received. But i dont think that's anti south. It's more jaded hollywood i'm betting. I still dont know why they couldn't get kat up to the governors mansion though 

I'm just so glad this forum adopted a no politics forum because it drives me nuts in some of the other forums.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

newsposter said:


> My point is, you may be looking for some sort of division that doesnt exist per your red/blue post and I dont believe that people on here are that devisive and anti south.


If anything, there's an "anti-north" bias from the southern viewers.  It seems like AI goes out of their way to get contestants from the south, which makes sense since the show seems to be the most popular there.


----------



## bbshop (Feb 19, 2003)

The way Kat reacted to Elliott going home bothered me a little bit...it seemed very "good for me".

Even though Kat is super hot....I hope that Taylor wins. He seems like a great guy that entertains the heck out of every song he performs.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

bbshop said:


> The way Kat reacted to Elliott going home bothered me a little bit...it seemed very "good for me".
> 
> Even though Kat is super hot....I hope that Taylor wins. He seems like a great guy that entertains the heck out of every song he performs.


There can only be one. Are they supposed to stand up and say "no take me instead"?


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

henchman67 said:


> Why do I continue to watch??? Katherine doesn't deserve to be there....she's just another pretty face with a nice [email protected]$....GO TAYLOR!!!!!


Katharine has the best recording voice and will sell more albums than either Elliott or Taylor. She's stumbled a few times live, be will be very successful as a recording artist.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

OT - Seems like lots of Farkers on here...

Back to the thread - I was laughing when they showed the 'crowds' for McBoobies.. The only group they got bigger then 20 was at the highschool, that was in SESSION. That was a captive audience.

When they showed the Alabama shopping mall, I couldn't imagine that many people even living in Alabama. Really impressive.

So, which of the three X-Men preview DVD's will be used to seed Bit-Torrent?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

KRS said:


> Oh man, my e-mail got bounced.


Like a quarter off of the McRump?


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

ThomasDrew said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> With all due respect to Taylor, he's out of his league in a matchup with Katherine. The only reason he *may* win is because viewers, not record industry professionals, get to vote.
> 
> I'm a gay guy...could care less about her looks....she IS talented and vocally gifted...and oh yeah, she's beautiful.


You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Magister said:


> Back to the thread - I was laughing when they showed the 'crowds' for McBoobies.. The only group they got bigger then 20 was at the highschool, that was in SESSION. That was a captive audience.


Captive but happy audience.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Ah-Nold didn't have time to come see Katharine like the other Governors did. Granted California is a lot bigger state to run than Alabama or Virginia but it seems like he could of at least called her on the phone.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

MickeS said:


> If anything, there's an "anti-north" bias from the southern viewers.  It seems like AI goes out of their way to get contestants from the south, which makes sense since the show seems to be the most popular there.


I dont even know or track who is from where. The bias may exist but i'm certainly not cognizant of it. It's irrelevant for me anyway (which is probably why i never knew kat was from 10 min away). I base who is best based on other stuff, not states they are from.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't think either one of them are going to be succesful popstars beyond the glow they get from being on Idol.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Ah-Nold didn't have time to come see Katharine like the other Governors did. Granted California is a lot bigger state to run than Alabama or Virginia but it seems like he could of at least called her on the phone.


I can't speak to Alabama's governor, but Virginia's governor came to see Elliot because Elliot's home town happens to be the capitol of Virginia. I'm sure if Elliot was from Arlington or Virginia Beach, we wouldn't have seen the governor there either.

And, Sacramento to L.A. is a hike.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

If I lived in LA, I'd never go anywhere or see anyone. You spend your lifetime in traffic.

Too bad for Elliot. I really started to like the guy.

Katharine is missing Carrie Underwood's universal likeability. I havent voted at all this season, but if Taylor does well next week, I'll pick up the phone for him.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> I like the idea of a modified voting system... maybe 5 per phone line would work. It sure would have meant less time for me last night pressing redial for Katharine.


Now this would make sense. ABC employed this same limit on Dancing with Stars last season. :up: :up: :up: :up:

But keep in mind that votes come in from text messages as well with Cingular as a major sponsor. For those without a text message plan (like me), this equates to 10 cents per message. I'm sure Cingular and Idol have some sort of revenue sharing arrangement!

That said, each phoneline (cell phone, or landline) should be limited to "x" number of votes for each contestant. Although, statistically, an argument could be made that it really doesn't matter!!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> That said, each phoneline (cell phone, or landline) should be limited to "x" number of votes for each contestant. Altghough, statistically, an argument could be made that it really doesn't matter!!


It should be x number of votes period, and it would matter statistically because many people get frustrated and give up, and demographically speaking they probably have different taste than the people who just fire up an auto dialer.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

With all the people who came out to see Elliott I thought for sure he wouldn't be going home. I, too, saw Kat's face when he left and it did look like "I'm glad it's him and not me!"

I think Elliott will be the next Clay Aiken.

When Kat was in the limo, the way she looked and acted reminded me of Rachael Ray.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> I think Elliott will be the next Clay Aiken.


You mean plagued with jokes about his not-so-secret sexual preferences but still succeed in the Adult Contempory market?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Magister said:


> You mean plagued with jokes about his not-so-secret sexual preferences but still succeed in the Adult Contempory market?


Ouch!!! That comment was sooo wrong. I could really care less which way a person goes.

IMHO, Clay should have won instead of Rueben. His Christmas Music is great. Would I Buy a contemporary album from him? Probable not.

Sexual preferences/orientation aside, I see Chris, Taylor and Elliot all having some level of commercial success post-Idol.

More and more, I am starting to hate this show and look forward to the "best of the worst" and auditions next season! One less thing to Tivo!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

huh, the skits on madtv are right about clay? Shows you how much i keep up or care about it.

so how much does one of these dialers cost. Unless i'm in her family and going to make $$, i sure am not going to spend a dime voting for kat, regardless of how much i like her. 

kat has always reminded me of rachael...it's the smile and giddyness


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

IndyTom said:


> You are missing the big picture. Record industry professionals don't buy CD's - the viewers do. The execs will be salivating for the winner - whomever it is.
> 
> Clive made that point quite clear. Every Idol has sold millions. This year will be no different - regardless of who wins.


I have no doubt that Taylor will sell records initially.....every Idol does, but if I'm a record executive or music professional, I'd take my chances on the _pretty_ girl with the *big voice*. Those traits give her a huge advantage in today's pop music scene.

There's a lot of directions you can take an album with Kat.

I don't know that Taylor's going to be able to do anything but his throwback schtick.

Heard anything on Top-40 radio (the AI market) that sounds like Taylor? While you may feel that's a good thing, I'm sure it poses a challenge for Clive Davis or whomever else is in charge of marketing Taylor Hicks.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

MickeS said:


> If anything, there's an "anti-north" bias from the southern viewers.  It seems like AI goes out of their way to get contestants from the south, which makes sense since the show seems to be the most popular there.


You're not kidding. It seems all the southern contestants are the ones that get the votes. That goes back to what I said earlier about people in the South having all this free time. And before people jump down my throat, I live in CA, but my entire family is spread throughout the south. People down there get a little obsesive over competitions.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

It was nice to see actual percentages displayed. It reminded me of the British version of the show. When I was over there a couple of years ago, I caught the end of the results show, and they showed the percentages.

I was disappointed that they couldn't come up with a better homecoming for Katherine. I am sure that the producers could have come up with something to draw a crowd. Also, they made it seem like she is from Hollywood, and filmed in front of her parents' obviously very large house. Isn't she actually form Sherman Oaks? I think the perception that she is the rich girl from Hollywood will contribute to her coming in second place. 

I don't think being third is a very good spot for Elliot to be in. If you look at the poster they gave Clive, you will only see first and second place winners. Nearly all of the success has come from the top two.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

ThomasDrew said:


> I have no doubt that Taylor will sell records initially.....every Idol does, but if I'm a record executive or music professional, I'd take my chances on the _pretty_ girl with the *big voice*. Those traits give her a huge advantage in today's pop music scene.
> 
> There's a lot of directions you can take an album with Kat.
> 
> ...


Well, in terms of live performances, if I'm an executive I want taylor. Kat might make a great CD, but her live performances are inconsistent and Taylor's are consistent and enthralling. I don't know how much live vs radio factors into the whole equation, but I don't think it's necessarily true that Kat is more marketable than taylor.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

It really doesn't matter who wins. With the exception of the first year when Justin was such a putz, guy/girl finalists have worked out well. It's almost as if there isn't a first and second, there is just the female idol and the male idol.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hm, female idol and male idol. That has me thinking... the two should team up / marry johnny cash style. Big chested gray haired 16 year old girl... just picture it.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

mgar said:


> I don't think being third is a very good spot for Elliot to be in. If you look at the poster they gave Clive, you will only see first and second place winners. Nearly all of the success has come from the top two.


Third has worked out pretty well for this girl. Not mind blowing fame, but she's earning a nice living being a B-list celebrity doing what she loves:

http://www.kimberleylockeweb.com/

...and for those who think she's just a pretty face, Billboard magazine absolutely loved her debut CD.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Hm, female idol and male idol. That has me thinking... the two should team up / marry johnny cash style. Big chested gray haired 16 year old girl... just picture it.


Didn't Ryan teasingly hint at Ace and Kellie hooking up when they showed them in the audience?


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Well, in terms of live performances, if I'm an executive I want Taylor. Kat might make a great CD, but her live performances are inconsistent and Taylor's are consistent and enthralling. I don't know how much live vs radio factors into the whole equation, but I don't think it's necessarily true that Kat is more marketable than Taylor.


You make a good point, but how often does an Idol headline a tour?

Kelly Clarkson's done it a few times, but it's only NOW, after acheiving *massive* radio success and a TON of album sales, that she's selling out decent sized venues.

I think the key ingredient in either Kat or Taylor's success will be to record a quality record that gets airplay.

I'm telling you, US radio is fickle and very unfair to a LOT of talented recording artists.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

ThomasDrew said:


> Third has worked out pretty well for this girl. Not mind blowing fame, but she's earning a nice living being a B-list celebrity doing what she loves:
> 
> http://www.kimberleylockeweb.com/
> 
> ...and for those who think she's just a pretty face, Billboard magazine absolutely loved her debut CD.


She is making a living, but has no where near the success of Clay. She may be comparable to Reuben though.

She likely would have had much more exposure, and been more successful if she had been 1st or 2nd. Ok, that is pure speculation on my part. I guess we will never really know.

It is good to see that she is having some success.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

mgar said:


> She is making a living, has no where near the success of Clay. She may be comparable to Reuben though.
> 
> She likely would have had much more exposure, and been more successful if she had been 1st or 2nd. Ok, that is pure speculation on my part. I guess we will never really know.
> 
> It is good to see that she is having some success.


Oh, I totally agree....Obviously, it's more advantageous to finish in the Top 2. That goes without saying.

I do think Clay is at a point in his career though, where his next CD needs to have strong, radio-friendly material. His days on Idol are long over, and his public image is something of a joke. An excellent sophomore effort (Christmas material doesn't count) would go a long way in helping to take his career to the next level, a la Kelly.

For those of you who think that the gay thing is just wild rumor and speculation, there's a LOT of pretty damning evidence online. Poor guy. Just come out already.  Lord knows there's a ton of successful GLBT performers out there.....


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why did pickles cut her hair!

speaking of live performances....taylors movements and weird faces would drive me nuts if i watched him for 90 minutes. 2 is plenty.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

As for the actual show, why do they let them sing entire songs on results night, but only chopped up half-songs on competition night? 

And also, did we really need the five minute segment reporting live from the rear end of Clive Davis. Sheesh.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> You have got to be kidding me.


This sums up your response:

Katharine's fans, however, claim it's envy that's fueling her detractors' rants. ''Okay, girls, cut it out!'' wrote one anonymous poster. ''I know it's hard to see a girl as beautiful as Katharine on TV and admit that she can sing, but please don't be so mad about it.''


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

ThomasDrew said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> With all due respect to Taylor, he's out of his league in a matchup with Katherine. The only reason he *may* win is because viewers, not record industry professionals, get to vote.
> 
> I'm a gay guy...could care less about her looks....she IS talented and vocally gifted...and oh yeah, she's beautiful.


Actually, she can sing and does have a great voice when she is on...but she has "just OK", or even "bad", performances more often that Taylor. Plus, Katherine does that annoying thing where she turns a one-syllable word into a twenty syllably word (I blame Christina Aguelira). Just because you CAN do that doesn't mean it sound good.

Taylor might not sing songs the typical American Idol would sing, but he sings most of them GREAT...like "You Are So Beautiful", plus he is fun to watch.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> Plus, Katherine does that annoying thing where she turns a one-syllable word into a twenty syllably word (I blame Christina Aguelira). Just because you CAN do that doesn't mean it sound good.


You have to go back further than Christina Aguilera, at least as far as Whitney Houston's later work.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

ThomasDrew said:


> _
> Much_ better singer? Wow.
> 
> Hey, I like Taylor. Seems like a great guy, and I truly hope he goes on to a great career....Good singer? Sure. Entertaining? Absolutely....but technically, a better, and more talented vocalist than Katherine McPhee?
> ...


Yeah, if she's singing a Disney song. She couldn't sing some of the songs Taylor sang nearly as good as he did. On the other hand, Taylor can't sing "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" as good as Kat did.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

At least she doesn't do the michelle branch "ohwwohww" weirdness.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Alright I didn't want to have to say this but I have to.

Taylor kicks puppies!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

> Speaking of vegas.... I haven't looked.. any "official" odds posted yet? I'll wager from time to time on various things... I think I'd wager on Taylor this time.


I'd say it's "officially" about 1,000,000-1 against any casino still being in business after taking any bets on who would win AI. 
Seriously - while casinos can set odds (for publicity purposes) on things like Presidential elections and the Academy Awards, they can't take bets on "events" that aren't sporting events.

(There are some offshore sites that might have odds, and they can take bets; I'd mention one or two of them, but that might be against the rules here.)

-- Don


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Me again - I can't find the "edit" button to edit my posts, so I'll just add this here:

Everybody seems to make a big deal about who will win, but you make it sound like the losers aren't allowed to make recordings or something.

How many of the top three (or four) already have contracts with Simon's studio? (As I recall, during the second final, it was announced that both Clay Aiken and Reuben Stoddard had been signed to contracts. There _might_ be some rule about the winner's album having to be released first; I seem to recall that Reuben "gave permission" to Clay for him to release first, but I don't know if that was a contractual thing of some sort or just "good sportsmanship".)

-- Don


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> I'd say it's "officially" about 1,000,000-1 against any casino still being in business after taking any bets on who would win AI.
> Seriously - while casinos can set odds (for publicity purposes) on things like Presidential elections and the Academy Awards, they can't take bets on "events" that aren't sporting events.
> 
> (There are some offshore sites that might have odds, and they can take bets; I'd mention one or two of them, but that might be against the rules here.)
> ...


Why can't they? I don't understand why they couldn't. Do you mean it would be stupid of them to do so? They are pretty good about figuring those things out, tweaking it so 50% of the money is on each side.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

> Why can't they? I don't understand why they couldn't. Do you mean it would be stupid of them to do so? They are pretty good about figuring those things out, tweaking it so 50% of the money is on each side.


Can't. Illegal. In direct violation of the state Gaming Regulations (specifically, 22.120).

The main reason I can think of why it's not allowed: it is far too easy for someone to get the results in advance, before they are made public, and then bet accordingly. The second reason: events based on polls of some sort are too easy to rig (imagine what the odds would have been on Pia Zadora winning a Golden Globe the year that she did).
(I think you can bet on who will win the college football BCS Championship Game, but not on who will be #1 in the final AP poll - and for the same reason.)

It may also be because they feel it is easier to rig something like AI by paying people off to vote for a certain contestant. Yes, you can bribe athletes as well, but this is much less noticeable as well as much more legal.

Actually, according to Nevada law, they can take bets on events other than "horse or greyhound races or athletic sports events" if the state gambling commissioner lets them, with these exceptions:
A professional team event held in Nevada, or involving one or more teams from Nevada, unless the league gives permission (e.g. the NBA has to give permission for the casinos to accept bets on the upcoming NBA All-Star Game in Vegas);
An amateur sports event involving non-collegiate athletes (note that the Olympics is technically no longer "amateur" except for boxing - I assume the intent is to prevent taking bets on high school games);
Any election for public office.

(And before anyone asks - no casinos in the USA outside of Nevada, including Indian casinos, are allowed to take bets on "events", sporting or otherwise.)

-- Don


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

*BOBBY BENNETT WILL BE THE NEXT AMERICAN IDOL*


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

One thing that struck me about the hometown videos for both Taylor and Elliott, was that in all the close-ups of the crowds, there were only white people. It just seemed odd that in a state like Alabama there would not be a more mixed audience coming out to support the hometown boy.

I too felt that Kat was slighted by her hometown. I had heard that interview she did on KROQ and they were encouraging people to go to the school for when she came out. Since they only showed the stuff inside the school, I'm guessing not to many people showed up.

I was sorry to see Elliott go home, but knew it was inevitable. He did conduct himself with class and dignity and seemed genuinely grateful for the opportunity he's been given. I wish him well.

Now that Elliott's gone, I'm hoping Katherine will win. Taylor's already made a couple CDs with his band. I think Kat needs the break more than he does.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Aquatic said:


> Well... according to CLIVE.....CDs/albums don't sell... only "units" do.  He's been 100% corrupted by the business of seperating people from their money--same reason Vegas chages your cash into chips ( really called Cheques I think in "vegas biz speak"). No doubt he's been successful at it as well--so props are due. and yep, Idol is a HUGE moneymaker.


Units makes SOME sense because if you say "CDs", people may think PHYISCAL discs. Saying "units" is a nice, easy way to include all formats (including downloaded albums).

Anyway, I'm happy McPhee is still in it. I still think Taylor will win it all, but I STILL get to see MORE McPhee.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah I'll still vote for my favorite Katharine but I think Taylor has to much momentum on his side and will win it.


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Was the vote split that close, or was it to put up some pretty numbers? That's crazy stuff to have it basically 1/3 each.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Deekeryu said:


> Was the vote split that close, or was it to put up some pretty numbers? That's crazy stuff to have it basically 1/3 each.


i'm sure those were the actual percentages.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Deekeryu said:


> Was the vote split that close, or was it to put up some pretty numbers? That's crazy stuff to have it basically 1/3 each.


I gotta think that it ends up so close to 1/3 each because they have many more people than answering/vote-recording devices. If they get jammed for the same period of time, then we end up pretty close to what we did, with the difference being timing errors, randomness of exact time one call answers and another hangs up making it available to record another vote. At least that's my best guess.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

(Florida joke goes here.)


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

HomieG said:


> I gotta think that it ends up so close to 1/3 each because they have many more people than answering/vote-recording devices. If they get jammed for the same period of time, then we end up pretty close to what we did, with the difference being timing errors, randomness of exact time one call answers and another hangs up making it available to record another vote. At least that's my best guess.


If that is true, then they need to come up with a scheme to get rid of the automated dialing, and limit the number of votes per phone number to a reasonable number. I would hate for this to come down to a phone line capacity contest.

This is the prevailing theory behind what happened in the first show when Clay and Reuben finished with a very small margin between them and why they now use multiple phone lines per singer later in the competition.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

spikedavis said:


> That's like saying Carrottop is a better comedian than George Carlin. I'm sure Carrottop makes a ton of scratch and has devoted fans-but that's not indicative of his talent. I'm sure there are tons of John Q. Publics who love Carrottop and Taylor. There's no accounting for taste.


I like both Carrottop and George Carlin. They are both comedians and they both make me laugh. Other than that there is no comparison. They do a different kind of show.

In the same way I can like a lot of different kinds of music. It doesn't necessarily make one kind of music "better" than the other.

I like different foods also but I wouldn't want to eat my favorite for every meal.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

BLeonard said:


> I like both Carrottop and George Carlin. They are both comedians and they both make me laugh. Other than that there is no comparison. They do a different kind of show.
> 
> In the same way I can like a lot of different kinds of music. It doesn't necessarily make one kind of music "better" than the other.
> 
> I like different foods also but I wouldn't want to eat my favorite for every meal.


While that is certainly true, this isn't a competition for your 5 favorite meals-it's the BEST. And no matter what planet Carrot Top is on, he'll never be the best.


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

mgar said:


> It was nice to see actual percentages displayed. It reminded me of the British version of the show. When I was over there a couple of years ago, I caught the end of the results show, and they showed the percentages.
> 
> I was disappointed that they couldn't come up with a better homecoming for Katherine. I am sure that the producers could have come up with something to draw a crowd. Also, they made it seem like she is from Hollywood, and filmed in front of her parents' obviously very large house. Isn't she actually form Sherman Oaks? I think the perception that she is the rich girl from Hollywood will contribute to her coming in second place.
> 
> I don't think being third is a very good spot for Elliot to be in. If you look at the poster they gave Clive, you will only see first and second place winners. Nearly all of the success has come from the top two.


Sherman Oaks is a short fifteen to twenty minute drive over the hill from Hollywood. From a demographic point of view, people from the Sherman Oaks section of Los Angeles are actually much wealthier than those who live in Hollywood which is in reality a very blue collar neighborhood. The well off haven't lived in Hollywood since the 1920's or so.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> While that is certainly true, this isn't a competition for your 5 favorite meals-it's the BEST. .


I always hear ryan say you need to vote for the next american idol .I never heard him say the best singer etc.

is that really the goal? the best singer? or the best idol? or the person that will sell the most 'units'? Those all could be different things. I'm definitely not in touch with the youth of today or other huge buyers of 'units' but i really dont think they all know how to discern the 'best' singer when it comes purely to vocal skills. (i'm not commenting on this years contestants)

They do know who they like and who sounds good to them though. And as noted 10000 times in threads like these, everyones voting criteria is different and unfortunately some people are swayed by the judges. Plus the sheer fact that someone wins AI guarantees success pretty much. Or was there anyone that wasn't successful? i dont follow careers.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Some neat photos of Taylor and Kat over at www.graycharles.com

Here's an interesting one.....

Caption this:


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

she's trying to recharge one of those flashlights that you shake back and forth for a hour to get 30 seconds of light?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I can't see it! Even when I go to the Taylor site that *jlb* runs I can't see it. Is my office blocking the McJubblies?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it's a silly pic not worth looking at anyway


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.realitytvmagazine.com/blog/2006/05/elliott_yamin_i.html

Very nice article about Elliot Yamin


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

cmgal said:


> http://www.realitytvmagazine.com/blog/2006/05/elliott_yamin_i.html
> 
> Very nice article about Elliot Yamin


 :up:


----------



## snodgrass23 (Apr 26, 2006)

Anybody have Taylor's performance somewhere I can see it. When he got Kat and Elliot to dance with him, Elliot's dancing behind him was the funniest thing I've seen in a long time. It showed why he just stands there when he sings.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Dnamertz said:


> Actually, she can sing and does have a great voice when she is on...but she has "just OK", or even "bad", performances more often that Taylor. Plus, Katherine does that annoying thing where she turns a one-syllable word into a twenty syllably word (I blame Christina Aguelira). Just because you CAN do that doesn't mean it sound good.
> 
> Taylor might not sing songs the typical American Idol would sing, but he sings most of them GREAT...like "You Are So Beautiful", plus he is fun to watch.


I couldn't have summed it up better. And what you say about how she multiplies the syllables -- thats why I can't stand her, along with her 'smile no matter what you are singing' performances.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

spikedavis said:


> You're not kidding. It seems all the southern contestants are the ones that get the votes. That goes back to what I said earlier about people in the South having all this free time. And before people jump down my throat, I live in CA, but my entire family is spread throughout the south. People down there get a little obsesive over competitions.


The South likes to put their peeps into the presidency too


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> While that is certainly true, this isn't a competition for your 5 favorite meals-it's the BEST. And no matter what planet Carrot Top is on, he'll never be the best.


Carrot Top is the best!!! Seen him twice. His act is great. His commercials? That is another story.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

berfy said:


> Sherman Oaks is a short fifteen to twenty minute drive over the hill from Hollywood. From a demographic point of view, people from the Sherman Oaks section of Los Angeles are actually much wealthier than those who live in Hollywood which is in reality a very blue collar neighborhood. The well off haven't lived in Hollywood since the 1920's or so.


Only someone familiar with the area would know that. I am surprised to hear that Hollywood is blue collar. I bet most people in the country don't know this.


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

mgar said:


> Only someone familiar with the area would know that. I am surprised to hear that Hollywood is blue collar. I bet most people in the country don't know this.


The one exception to my earlier statement are the Hollywood Hills which are still very much a bastion of the hip and wealthy.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

[Picture of Taylor and Kat.]

TITTY TWISTER!


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

berfy said:


> The one exception to my earlier statement are the Hollywood Hills which are still very much a bastion of the hip and wealthy.


I visisted Hollywood for the first time a couple months ago. I was surprised that it was just a medium-sized, old grungy downtown area - not impressive at all.


----------



## leana (Apr 25, 2005)

I think Katherine is beautiful and the better vocalist, but I don't like her. She lacks any real emotion but smiling like Kathie Lee Gifford when she sings. It's like she can't even fathom what the lyrics of a deep soulful song mean. After seeing her mom hooting and cheering in such a tacky way when she wasn't elimnated, it made me see where Katherine got her attitude.

I don't expect her to wish to be eliminated, but Taylor looked sad for Elliot when he went - who woudn't?? Also Taylor looks humbled by being chosen to stay. Kat looks like she is just having her already inflated ego made bigger. Her grinning and smiling when someone was eliminated was shown in the NY Post yesterday, while Taylor looked like he was going to cry.

I used to think Simon was mean to Kat when he would criticize her for thinking she could do what Whitney or someone else can do, and saying it was too "big" for her. But now I get it.

I think he is trying to say she is full of herself, and needs to come down a notch. I think the judges see things we don't at first. I totally think she is so full of herself she will be a problem for a record company if she wins. I think she will win, but I hope it is taylor, he is the total package.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

I agree with all you say, leana. I think her problem is immaturity and a lack of exposure to the real world. Once she has those, watch out!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh dear!

http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/21/idol.reut/index.html

_"According to an opinion poll conducted by the Pursuant public-opinion firm in May, three-quarters of "American Idol" voters were women and 35 percent of respondents believed their votes counted as much or more than voting in a U.S. presidential election."_


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Figaro said:


> _"According to an opinion poll conducted by the Pursuant public-opinion firm in May, three-quarters of "American Idol" voters were women and 35 percent of respondents believed their votes counted as much or more than voting in a U.S. presidential election."_


The fact that 35% think their AI vote counts as much or more than a Presidential election vote isn't that surprising, especially in a state like California where (a) the Presidential votes have been significantly for the Democratic candidate since 1992, and (b) occasionally the networks declare an overall winner before most people there go out to vote (one of Clinton's two elections was "declared" at 6 PM Pacific time).

*FOLLOW-UP:* Somebody asked about odds; two sites I have seen have Taylor at 1-2 and Katherine at 2-1.

-- Don


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

mgar said:


> Only someone familiar with the area would know that. I am surprised to hear that Hollywood is blue collar.


Are we calling pimps and ho's blue collar now?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

justapixel said:


> Are we calling pimps and ho's blue collar now?


It's hard out there for a pimp.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

leana said:


> I think he is trying to say she is full of herself, and needs to come down a notch. I think the judges see things we don't at first. I totally think she is so full of herself she will be a problem for a record company if she wins. I think she will win, but I hope it is taylor, he is the total package.


Exit interviews with Elliott have disspeclled any rumors that Kat is "selfish" or "full of herself". Yamin has gone on record as saying that both she and Taylor are "good friends" and "amazing people"

So, let's just clear that up right now.

And frankly, if your 21-year old daughter just made it to the finals of perhaps the world's most closely watched _COMPETITION_, you'd be ecstatic, elated, overjoyed.....you name it. She has every right to be happy for herself and breathe a sigh of relief before consoling her friend.

I doubt anyone reveled in Elliott's demise. reports to the contrary are obviously fabricated or sensationalized.

Like I said before (and others have agreed), Females generally have a hard time voting for another female, particularly if they are pretty and talented. The fact that she comes from a family who is comfortable shouldn't make one bit of difference. Since when is this "Disadvantaged Idol"???

Call it what you want...

I call it jealousy.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I haven't gotten the impression that Kat is full of herself. She's just an excited kid.

My impression is she can't sing. 

When Simon said Whitney songs were too big for her, he meant just that. What Whitney could do with excellence and beauty, with Kat sounds like overwraught screetching. I think Kat has the ability to be a good singer, but she REALLY needs to learn to tone it down and stop making 20 notes out of one, and not being on tune with five or six of those notes - and stop all that growling in the middle. 

If she consistantly performed in the understated, elegant way she did when she sang Rainbow, then she'd deserve to win. But, one good performance in an entire season of shows isn't enough. She shows promise, she's not there yet, IMO, and so my vote goes to Taylor.

Which, has nothing to do with jealousy and everything to do with the style of singer/entertainment I prefer.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

ThomasDrew said:


> Like I said before (and others have agreed), Females generally have a hard time voting for another female, particularly if they are pretty and talented. <snip>
> 
> Call it what you want...


Okay. I call that statement sexist.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

leana said:


> I think Katherine is beautiful and the better vocalist, but I don't like her. She lacks any real emotion but smiling like Kathie Lee Gifford when she sings. It's like she can't even fathom what the lyrics of a deep soulful song mean. After seeing her mom hooting and cheering in such a tacky way when she wasn't elimnated, it made me see where Katherine got her attitude.
> .


I don't think she has an attitude because she smiles constantly no matter what she sings. She does it because she really hasn't been trained/coached better. I really think the show producers DON'T want another girl to win. They probably aren't providing the coaching she really needs to come across better while performing. Stuff like this CAN be taught, and she CAN get better at it. If she WINS, then I suspect she'll get this type of coaching.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't think she has an attitude because she smiles constantly no matter what she sings. She does it because she really hasn't been trained/coached better.


I think she's just happy. 

Some people just smile a lot.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

KyleLC said:


> I think she's just happy.
> 
> Some people just smile a lot.


No doubt. But there are times when you should not be smiling. She has yet to learn when those times are when it comes to performing on stage.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> No doubt. But there are times when you should not be smiling. She has yet to learn when those times are when it comes to performing on stage.


Yeah. I knew your point. But it seems that some others' comments about her smiling so much didn't seem to consider that "happiness" might be the reason.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

KyleLC said:


> Yeah. I knew your point. But it seems that some others' comments about her smiling so much didn't seem to consider that "happiness" might be the reason.


Ahh.. I see..

Yeah, I too don't think she's doing it because she is some big phony. She does seem to be gracious about positive comments, knows when she didn't do well, and is still just very happy overall about the whole thing.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> No doubt. But there are times when you should not be smiling. She has yet to learn when those times are when it comes to performing on stage.


to quote kat: "you guys are so hard on me sometimes"


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

newsposter said:


> to quote kat: "you guys are so hard on me sometimes"


Yes, yes we are...  :up:


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

The thing I can't believe is that they still had so many voters since Chris was booted. I thought, after reading all over the 'net, that I was one of very many who were boycotting Idol since that night...either all the other "boycotters" couldn't resist going back or the remaining viewers went nuts with their phone calls. Too bizarre!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok, just gotta ask...I keep seeing comments about them as "entertainers" even if they can't sing...but isn't AI about selling CD's, not DVDs? Honestly, based on vocals alone, would you buy either of these contestant's cds to listen to? I'm just curious...
(don't get me wrong, I'm not really dissing them. I think Kat would be a great Disney Princess and has the right vocals for it, and might even put out a great blues album if given the chance, just not sure I'd buy it).
I will buy Kelly Pickler's country cd when she comes out with it, and probably Chris' rockin' cd (I like a variety, lol).


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

katbug said:


> Ok, just gotta ask...I keep seeing comments about them as "entertainers" even if they can't sing...but isn't AI about selling CD's, not DVDs? Honestly, based on vocals alone, would you buy either of these contestant's cds to listen to? I'm just curious...
> (don't get me wrong, I'm not really dissing them. I think Kat would be a great Disney Princess and has the right vocals for it, and might even put out a great blues album if given the chance, just not sure I'd buy it).
> I will buy Kelly Pickler's country cd when she comes out with it, and probably Chris' rockin' cd (I like a variety, lol).


You've just answered your own question! You say you'd buy CDs of the performers that have ALREADY BEEN VOTED OFF, so why do they need to be there any more if their job is done?

Taylor and Kat need more exposure before people will even care if they have an album out or not, so they NEED to win. Chris is already a star, and Kelly will be because the country world will pick her up - as well as getting her to present some pappy stuff (her dumbness will pull her through!).

Personally, I'm one who thinks it should have been Chris winning it all, but I said that about Bo last season too.

I hate this show (so don't tell anyone I still watch, will you?).


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

lol, your secret is safe with me! ;0)


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Phew!! Thanks


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Guindalf said:


> Chris is already a star,


He is? I'd buy his album, but I dont think he's a star. Not yet.



Guindalf said:


> and Kelly will be because the country world will pick her up


The standards for talent are much higher in the country genre. She has no chance unless she sticks with pop.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

From what I heard of Kelly, I'd buy her country album, not pop! She's definitely a Reba type, and although in person she had some flop performances, I think her cd would be amazing!


----------

